

Ask HN: Groups to help individuals start businesses around their skill sets - wturner

Are their any groups&#x2F;incubators etc that actually look at an individual ( and their skills&#x2F;passions&#x2F;interests ) and tries to help facilitate the creation of businesses around them? I&#x27;m saying this in contrast to the ideal of some group having a &#x27;start up idea&#x27;.
======
ibsathish
Pretty much every Business Accelerator does this. They help you handhold in
setting up the business & other formalities associated with this for a certain
period of time and you learn in the process to manage it all yourselves.

Having an idea which is workable on and could well translate into a business
is in itself a 'startup idea'.

A start-up idea does not have a different definition, IMHO.

